# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  Gewalt in der Geburtshilfe

## Lava

Durch eine (betroffene?) Freundin lese ich bei Facebook sehr hufig was von Gewalt in der Geburtshilfe. Zuerst konnte ich mir darunter gar nichts vorstellen. Nach und nach habe ich begriffen, dass da vor allem sowas wie Bevormundung gemeint ist (z.B. ber die Geburtsposition) und das Durchfhren von invasiven Manahmen entweder ganz ohne Aufklrung oder doch zumindest durch massiven Druck. Nachzulesen z.B. hier. Letztendlich treffen da offenbar zwei unterschiedliche Perspektiven aufeinander: die professionell handelnden Personen, die ja irgendwie immer meinen, sie wrden im Sinne der Patientin handeln und wssten schon, was sie tun - und die Gebrende, die sich als Laie irgendwie unterwerfen muss, und sich durch mangelnde Aufklrung vielleicht tatschlich gewaltsam behandelt fhlt. 

Was mich jetzt ins Grbeln gebracht hat, war eine Unterhaltung beim Friseur neulich. Meine Friseuse hatte sich vor ihrer Geburt auch Gedanken gemacht und erwhnt, eine Hebamme (?) habe gesagt, es sei besser, man wsste nicht, ob ein Dammschnitt gemacht wird, dann wrde man nur zu sehr verkrampfen und es wrde noch mehr weh tun.

Scheint also durchaus Realitt zu sein...

Mir ist klar, dass dies ein sensibles und intimes Thema ist, ber das hier niemand ffentlich seine eigenen Erfahrungen verbreiten wird, aber mich interessieren natrlich trotzdem eigene Erlebnisse. Wenn jemand was dazu zu sagen hat, gerne auch per PN.

----------


## Colourful

Gab es im Deutschlandfunk gerade eine spannende Reportage zu, musst du mal googlen. Persnliche Erfahrungen hab ich nicht, also bei mir war es ja durchaus in Ordnung, hab es auch nicht so empfunden.

----------


## Solara

Ich bin heilfroh, mich gegen Gyn entschieden zu haben, da kann man es nur falsch machen. Im Kreisssaal wird sehr viel falsch verstanden - in mindestens einem Fall kenne ich sowohl Patienten als auch professionelles Personal sehr gut. Was da von beiden Seiten falsch verstanden wurde - unglaublich. 

Aber auch die professionelle Seite ist bld dran, wenn sie im Fall des Falles nicht Tacheles redet, wird sie wegen folgender Geburtsschden verurteilt. Redet sie Tacheles, beschweren sich die Patienten. 
Kein einfaches Fach, ich bewundere diese Leute.

----------


## Eilika

Ich hatte ja bei Kind 1 eine eher unschne Geburt. Cervixdystokie bei Einleitung. Spter dann Geburts Stillstand und VE mit Episiotomie... ich wollte zwischendrin gar nix mehr wissen, sondern nur, dass die dieses Kind irgenwie da raus holen...

----------


## Eilika

Ach ja. Auch retrospektiv bin ich vllig im reinen mit dieser Geburt. Sie haben mich und mein Kind ohne Schden da durch gebracht. Der Rest war mir gar nicht so wichtig...

----------


## Lava

Bratze, was mich an deiner "Argumentation" strt, ist, dass du offenbar die Frauen, die eine Geburt als Gewalt empfinden, gleich mit Veganern und was wei ich gleich setzt. Das ist aber nicht so! Ich kenne jetzt nicht Unmengen von Frauen, die sowas erlebt haben, und hab ja auch noch selber keine Geburt hinter mir, aber von dem, was ich bisher so gelesen habe, denke ich, dass es jede Frau treffen kann. Es behauptet ja auch keiner, dass jede Manahme immer unntz und schlecht ist, aber wie schon andere hier schon beschrieben haben, kann man durchaus mal hinterfragen, ob es IMMER gerechtfertigt ist. Es gibt solche und solche Philosophien und ehrlich gesagt hab ich jetzt als Schwangere auch nicht die Lust, smtliche Kliniken in der Gegend abzuklappern und zu informieren, wo es mir vielleicht am besten passen knnte. Wonach soll ich mich denn auch richten? Selbst als Mediziner empfinde ich mich beim Thema Geburtshilfe als Laie. Das fngt schon beim PDK an: ja oder nein? Woher soll ich das wissen?? Gott sei Dank habe ich eine Hebamme, der ich grtenteils vertraue, auch wenn sie wiederum einige Ansichten habe, die ich nicht teile. Ein Vorsprechen bei 5 verschiedenen Hebammen war leider auch nicht drin, hier in Berlin muss man schon froh sein, wenn man berhaupt jemanden findet.

Was die Geburtsvorbereitungskurse angeht: da bemngelt die "betroffene Freundin" von mir, dass die Kurse zu weit an der Realtitt vorbei gehen. Meinen Kurs hatte ich noch nicht. Meine Hebamme meinte schon, es gbe halt Kurse mit viel esoterischem Tralala, die totaler Quatsch sind, ihr sind andere Dinge wichtig. Da ich meinen Kurs nicht bei ihr habe, wird es auch nochmal eine Nachbesprechung geben.

Zum Thema Schockraum: ja, da hat der Patient wenig zu melden. Darber habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht, als wir mal jemanden bekommen haben, der in suizidaler Absicht aus dem 1. Stock der Onkologie gesprungen ist mit seiner Leukmie. Gott sei Dank hat er es trotzdem geschafft und ist gestorben.

Angeregt durch die Diskussion habe ich mal ber mein eigenes Handeln nachgedacht und finde schon, dass ich selbst auch durchaus mal Gewalt ausbe, wo es unntig ist. Das fngt beim Festhalten von Kindern zur Wundversorgung an und geht bis zum Reponieren von Frakturen. Da hat mir mal eine ltere Dame sinngem gesagt, das sei grausam, was ich da tue. In dem Moment dachte ich mir halt, die soll ihre Klappe halten, ich muss halt den Bruch richten, fertig. Aber ein bisschen mehr Aufklrung im Vorfeld htte wahrscheinlich die Situation deutlich entschrft. Eigentlich versuche ich immer, dem Patienten zu verstehen zu geben, was mit ihm los ist und warum wir was machen. Aber manche brauchen da vielleicht etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit als andere.

----------


## Feuerblick

Na, dann klre mal ein brllendes Kleinkind auf, dass du doch nur seine Wunde versorgen willst und es ruhig halten soll. Viel Erfolg!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lava

Ich wei selber nicht, wie man das ideal lst. 
Wunden am Kopf sind meistens kein Problem. Die klebe ich in 90% der Flle. Auerdem kann man den Kopf ganz gut festhalten.  :Grinnnss!:  Hnde sind da anders. Da kommt man dann doch mal um eine Narkose oder zumindest eine Analgosedierung nicht herum. Leider ist die Ansthesie da meistens nicht so drauf ausgelegt. Zeit haben sie nicht weil OP und so wenn das kein Tagesgeschft ist, gibts auch immer mal wieder Bedenken, weil Kind ja nicht nchtern und so.

----------


## Solara

Wenn man genauer ber das eigene Tun nachdenkt, kommen einem schon die Situationen in den Kopf, wo man das hier kritisierte Vorgehen in der Geburtshilfe ebenso durchzieht, eben wie von dir beschrieben Lava. Das ist eben jetzt so ntig und man will ja nur das beste fr den Patienten, denkt man da. Ebenso wie in der Geburtshilfe.

----------


## Brutus

> Es ist „Gewalt“, wenn man den Menschen erzhlt, was passieren kann? Und ihnen klarmacht, dass auch so etwas ganz Natrliches wie eine Geburt im Extremfall tdlich fr einen oder beide Beteiligte enden kann? Echt jetzt? Sorry, aber das ist die NATUR... genau da fehlt das Bewusstsein.


Funkel, hast Du den Link ganz am Anfang dieses Freds gelesen? Da steht das so drin! Was da alles als "Gewalt" aufgefasst wurde... Und ja, ich kann das durchaus z.T. nachfhlen. Wenn Du da im Bett liegst und dann kommt jemand und sagt: "Entweder wir machen jetzt die Notsectio oder das Kind stirbt!" Was willst Du dann machen? Im Endeffekt wirst Du ja schon Deiner Entscheidungsmglichkeiten beraubt. Und dass man das als "Gewalt" empfinden kann...




> Angeregt durch die Diskussion habe ich mal ber mein eigenes Handeln nachgedacht und finde schon, dass ich selbst auch durchaus mal Gewalt ausbe, wo es unntig ist. Das fngt beim Festhalten von Kindern zur Wundversorgung an und geht bis zum Reponieren von Frakturen. Da hat mir mal eine ltere Dame sinngem gesagt, das sei grausam, was ich da tue. In dem Moment dachte ich mir halt, die soll ihre Klappe halten, ich muss halt den Bruch richten, fertig. Aber ein bisschen mehr Aufklrung im Vorfeld htte wahrscheinlich die Situation deutlich entschrft. Eigentlich versuche ich immer, dem Patienten zu verstehen zu geben, was mit ihm los ist und warum wir was machen. Aber manche brauchen da vielleicht etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit als andere.


Keine Frage. Auf der anderen Seite machst Du mit Aufklrung aber auch vieles kaputt. Wenn ich auf dem Sportplatz einem Jugendlichen erzhle, dass es gleich mal ordentlich weh tut, wenn ich die Patella reponiere, dann macht der dicht. Dann versuch mal, das Bein zu strecken. Wenn Du Dich aber normal mit ihm unterhlst, und dabei unauffllig das Knie untersuchst, und dann beim Smalltalk das Bein streckst, dann ist die Patella wieder drin, ohne dass da jemand was von gemerkt htte. Gewalt? Ja sicher. Aber ist das jetzt was, wo man ein Fass fr aufmachen muss? Oder eine Reportage drber?

----------


## Feuerblick

Brutus, hast du meine Beitrge eigentlich gelesen? Ich schrieb explizit, dass die Aufklrung und Information im Verlauf der Schwangerschaft und eben NICHT bei Beginn der Wehen erfolgen sollte...

----------


## Lava

> Keine Frage. Auf der anderen Seite machst Du mit Aufklrung aber auch vieles kaputt. Wenn ich auf dem Sportplatz einem Jugendlichen erzhle, dass es gleich mal ordentlich weh tut, wenn ich die Patella reponiere, dann macht der dicht. Dann versuch mal, das Bein zu strecken. Wenn Du Dich aber normal mit ihm unterhlst, und dabei unauffllig das Knie untersuchst, und dann beim Smalltalk das Bein streckst, dann ist die Patella wieder drin, ohne dass da jemand was von gemerkt htte. Gewalt? Ja sicher. Aber ist das jetzt was, wo man ein Fass fr aufmachen muss? Oder eine Reportage drber?


Da wei ich aber auch, dass es ungefhr eine Sekunde spter wieder gut ist und der Patient mir dankbar sein wird. Genau wie bei einer Reposition einer Chassaignac Luxation. Das scheint aber in der Geburtshilfe nicht so oder zumindest etwas komplexer zu sein, sonst wrde es ja keine Klagen und Beschwerden geben!

----------


## Muriel

Das Problem ist, dass eben alles negativ aufgefasst werden kann. Klrst Du im Verlauf der unkomplizierten Schwangerschaft irgendwann mgliche Geburtsverlufe in noch so entspanntem Setting auf und bist ehrlich, dass es nun mal auch unschne Verlufe geben kann, die sich eben wie eine Schulterdystokie oder vorzeitige Plazentalsung oder was wei ich nicht unbedingt mit gengend Vorlauf zum frhzeitig abwendenen  Reagieren ankndigen mssen, bist Du die Doofe, wenn daher "gezwungenermaen" die Entscheidung frs Krankenhaus und gegen das Geburtshaus oder das heimische Setting fllt und nachher alles easypeasy luft, so dass man ja alles htte super auch sonst htte handeln knnen. Wenn andersherum eine unschne Situation eintritt in eben nicht so passendem Setting, bist du auch doof, weil ja genau dieser Punkt nicht gengend eindringlich angesprochen wurde. Man kann eigentlich nur verlieren.
Meine Wunschvorstellung: Alle Geburten laufen zumindest einem Krankenhaus angegliedert. Beleghebammen, die Vorsorge und Geburt anbieten, sollten stark gefrdert werden, damit dadurch die Komplikationsrate und auch das Gefhl schlechter Betreuung massiv eingedmmt werden kann. Ein Arzt sollte jederzeit greifbar sein und ja auch zwischendurch mal ber den Fortschritt informiert sein, shake hands bei unkomplizierter Phase gemacht haben und nicht nur bei dampfender Kacke hinzugezogen werden.

----------


## Feuerblick

Tja... das wre wohl ideal...

----------


## Brutus

> Brutus, hast du meine Beitrge eigentlich gelesen? Ich schrieb explizit, dass die Aufklrung und Information im Verlauf der Schwangerschaft und eben NICHT bei Beginn der Wehen erfolgen sollte...


Natrlich habe ich Deine Beitrge gelesen. Aber genau das ist es doch. Egal, wann Du aufklrst. Wenn ich es so auffassen will, wendest Du Gewalt an. Denn mit der Aufklrung setzt Du die Schwangere ja unter Druck. Ntigst sie quasi. Und dabei ist es unerheblich, ob Du das schon in Woche 10 machst oder unter der Geburt. Im Zweifel wird sich eh in der 40. Woche niemand mehr erinnern, was Du bei einer Voruntersuchung vor 7 Monaten mal gesagt hast. Und jetzt sind da ja auch ganz andere Leute da...




> Das Problem ist, dass eben alles negativ aufgefasst werden kann. Klrst Du im Verlauf der unkomplizierten Schwangerschaft irgendwann mgliche Geburtsverlufe in noch so entspanntem Setting auf und bist ehrlich, dass es nun mal auch unschne Verlufe geben kann, die sich eben wie eine Schulterdystokie oder vorzeitige Plazentalsung oder was wei ich nicht unbedingt mit gengend Vorlauf zum frhzeitig abwendenen  Reagieren ankndigen mssen, bist Du die Doofe, wenn daher "gezwungenermaen" die Entscheidung frs Krankenhaus und gegen das Geburtshaus oder das heimische Setting fllt und nachher alles easypeasy luft, so dass man ja alles htte super auch sonst htte handeln knnen. Wenn andersherum eine unschne Situation eintritt in eben nicht so passendem Setting, bist du auch doof, weil ja genau dieser Punkt nicht gengend eindringlich angesprochen wurde. Man kann eigentlich nur verlieren.


Das meinte ich. Egal was Du machst, im Zweifel bist Du der Dumme. Und Schuld.




> Meine Wunschvorstellung: Alle Geburten laufen zumindest einem Krankenhaus angegliedert. Beleghebammen, die Vorsorge und Geburt anbieten, sollten stark gefrdert werden, damit dadurch die Komplikationsrate und auch das Gefhl schlechter Betreuung massiv eingedmmt werden kann. Ein Arzt sollte jederzeit greifbar sein und ja auch zwischendurch mal ber den Fortschritt informiert sein, shake hands bei unkomplizierter Phase gemacht haben und nicht nur bei dampfender Kacke hinzugezogen werden.


In einer idealen Welt.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Muriel

Ich wei, dass das naiv ist, aber wnschen darf man ja mal  :hmmm...:

----------


## Feuerblick

Ich sprach auch nicht von einer zwingend rztlichen Aufklrung fr eine sptere Behandlung. Sondern von allgemeinen Informationen und Aufklrungen z.B. im Rahmen standardisierter Vorbereitungskurse. 
Da jede Mutti vermutlich Bcher ber Geburt und Baby liest, dies aber in der Regel sehr selektiv tut, sehe ich da keine Gewalt und keine Ntigung sondern nur neutrale Aufklrung. Von mir aus knnen da auch gerne (aber eben unter anderem und nicht alleine!) Befrworter von Geburtshusern und Hausgeburt zu Wort kommen.  :Nixweiss:  Es geht nur darum, ber Vorgang, Mglichkeiten, Probleme zu informieren, damit bei Eintreten der Wehen nicht alles auf einmal auf die werdende Mama einstrzt. Einfach weil ich glaube, dass sehr, sehr viele werdende Mtter nicht die geringste Ahnung haben, was bei einer Geburt vor sich geht. Schon physiologischerweise...
Im brigen verstehe ich nicht wirklich, warum man Schwangere in Sachen Informationen in Watte packen soll... Damit sie spter klagen knnen, weil sie das alles nicht gewusst haben?
Selbstbestimmt entscheiden kann nur, wer informiert ist. Wer also Selbstbestimmung mchte, muss auch Informationen hinnehmen.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Evil

Ich denke, es gibt objektivierbar 2 Dinge, die derzeit nicht optimal ablaufen:

1. die Indikation fr eine Sectio wird oft zu grozgig gestellt, was man schon an der regional sehr stark variierenden Hufung sehen kann, was wahrscheinlich vielfltige Ursachen hat (Schichtwechsel, Sicherheitsbedrfnis, fehlende Erfahrung, ...)

2. die Kommunikation mit der Kreienden ist oft wenig einfhlsam, und damit meine ich nicht ein fehlendes in-Watte-packen, sondern ein Versumnis von klaren, deutlichen, aber einigermaen verstndnisvoll vorgetragenen Worten. 
Klar kann man es nicht allen recht machen, aber ich denke, wenn das so luft wie es in dem oben verlinkten SZ-Artikel als Positivbeispiel beschrieben ist, wre schon das Wesentliche gewonnen.

Ich denke auch, da z.B. Bratze oder Brutus beide meist sehr einfhlsam udn deutlich mit den Patienten reden, ich kenne aber auch Kollegen, die eher als Empathiemetzger an die Sache herangehen.

----------


## Trianna

Als jemand, der eine "traumatische" Geburt bei Kind 1 erlebt hat, war sowohl in dem Moment als auch in Retrospektive das Schlimme die herablassende und unwrdige Kommunikation und Einstellung der rzte mir gg. Wenn die Kommunikation im Ansatz so gelaufen wre, wie in dem Artikel von Fr. Pelz, dann htte ich die unschnen Umstnde anders aushalten knnen. Was da fr Klopper kamen... Meine Fresse, werde schon wieder so wtend :/

So war es einer der schlimmsten Tage meines Lebens. 

Zum Glck war die (jetzt privat zusatzversicherte) Geburt von Kind 2 vershnlich.

----------


## Espressa

> In Deutschland gibt es doch gar nicht so wenige Geburten und auerdem werden doch die ersten Huser wegen zu wenig Geburten geschlossen. 
> Kannst du auch noch zwei Stze zum Risiko von Hausgeburten schreiben? Da wrde mich deine Meinung einfach interessieren.


Ich meine dass die Deutschen mit 1,x Kindern ja nicht so viele bekommen, als dass man auf dem Gebiet nicht ein bisschen investieren (draufzahlen) knnte, weil es ja insgesamt nicht so viel Geld wre. Und diese Schlieungen und Zentralisierung von Geburten sind auch nachteilig, da wre eher eine flchendeckende, naheliegende Versorgung gut, und vor allem reichlich Hebammen, die Vorsorge und Aufklrung bernehmen wrden, und dann Beleggeburten begleiten knnten. Das ist inzwischen ein echtes Problem, da eine 1:1 Betreuung fr vor, whrend, oder nach der Geburt zu finden. 

So, Risiko von Hausgeburten wolltest du wissen. Ja da hab ich natrlich auch sehr intensiv darber nachgedacht. 
Als aller erstes sollten Hausgeburten einem selektionierten "Patienten"gut vorbehalten bleiben; also gesunde Mutter, unauff. Schwangerschaft, keine  Vor-OPs, Kind am Termin, Schdellage, Einling. Ob jetzt Erstgebrende prizipiell ausgeschlossen werden - hm, da bin ich unschlssig, kam erst bei der zweiten Schwangerschaft darauf, und meine Hebamme schliet Erstgebrende auch aus. Die Verlegungsrate ist relativ hoch mit ca. 30% mein ich - da msste man sicherlich abwgen. Andererseits wei ich von vielen auerklinischen Erstgeburten die auch vllig unspektakulr waren. 
Dann gibt es ja zunchst die "milden" Komplikationen, die nicht wirklich Zeitdruck mit sich bringen, und diesen Fllen kann man ja auch dann doch in die Klinik fahren. Also zB grnes Fruchtwasser, Kind dreht sich berraschend in BEL oder Querlage, mtterliche Erschpfung etc.
Dann gibt es gruselige Komplikationen, wie Fruchtwasserembolie - daran stirbt man wiederum da wie dort, selbst in Kliniken kann ja nicht jedes Drama verhindert werden. 
Und dann gibt es noch das alles dazwischen, wo es natrlich sehr hilfreich ist, wenn man medizinische Hilfe gleich neben dran hat. Dazu zhle ich die Reanimationsmanahmen beim Neugeborenen, Versorgung mtterlicher Blutungen oder Verletzungen, oder auch die Notsectio.
Und da ist halt die Frage, wie hufig diese Risiken ohne vorangegangene Manipulation der Geburt auftreten. Denn dass es diese in der Klinik quasi regelmig auftreten, ist mir bekannt. Ich meine aber auch dass da hufig einiges voranging (Einleitung, Z. n. Sectio, PDA, Wehenhemmer oder -Frderung, knstl. Fruchtblasensprengung etc.), und laut Literatur und den Daten der QUAG kommt es dazu sonst an sich gar nicht so furchtbar oft. Um nicht zu sagen, auerordentlich selten. Unter genannten Bedingugen eben - aber die halte ich ja ein. 

Ich kenne natrlich auch die Geschichten mit schlechtem Ausgang. Und zwar habe ich mir die ganze seitenlange Gerichtsakte der verurteilten Hebamme Anna Rockl-Loenhoff reingezogen, in der gleich mehrere Geburten mit tdlichem Ausgang oder massiven Folgeschden beschrieben sind. Ich halte aber ihr Handeln fr grob fahrlssig, da hat sich das Unheil mehrfach angekndigt, und sie hat es missachtet. Z.B. eine Frau mit Gestose, massiven demen, schon subj. Flimmern vor den Augen, Kind in BEL, weit ber Termin - und sie hat nicht verlegt, bis es zum eklamptischen Anfall kam. Oder Geburten von Drillingen (!) weit vor der 38. Woche, oder oder. Sie hatte ihre Frauen auch nie in der Klinik angekndigt, hatte nie vor zu verlegen, (hat auch nie verlegt) war da einem gewissen Wahn verfallen, wie ich finde.

----------


## Miss_H

Danke fr deine Antwort  :Grinnnss!: 
Du hast meiner Meinung nach eine differenzierte Meinung und viele Informationen. Danach hast du entschieden, dass es fr dich die Hausgeburt sein soll. (Du wrdest wohl auch mit den Konsequenzen leben/sie akzeptieren.)
Fr mich ist das kleine Risiko noch zu hoch und ich wrde anders entscheiden, auch aus familiren Grnden. Ich wrde daher ein zuviel an Behandlung in Kauf nehmen als das Risiko. 
Natrlich wrde ich mir wnschen, dass alle die sich fr die Hausgeburten einsetzten auch die Risiken erwhnen. Allerdings erzhlen die Leute, die sich fr Klinikgeburten einsetzten auch nicht von den mglichen Nachteilen (schlechte Betreuung durch zu wenig Hebammen, Indikation abhngig von Erfahrung des Arztes, etc.).

----------


## Espressa

> Also wrdest Du doch auch Deine Verantwortung an der Kreisssaaltr abgeben! Selbst Du, als jemand, der eben wei, was kommen kann. Und selbst Du empfindest dann bei gewissen Manahmen "Gewalt". So ganz passt das aber nicht, wenn man mal ganz rational im Nachgang drber nachdenkt, oder?
> 
> 
> Und damit hattest Du einfach das Glck, dass Du ber Dein Wissen und vll. ber die regelmige Teilnahme an Geburtsvorbereitungskursen genau Bescheid wusstest, was gut fr Dich ist. Aber das kannst Du nicht verallgemeinern.
> 
> 
> Das funktioniert schon aus dem Grunde nicht, weil einfach nicht alle Dein Wissen haben.


N, ich wrde nicht meine Verantwortung an der Kreisaaltr abgeben. Aber wenn ich eine auerklinische Geburt abbreche und in die Klinik fahre, dann nicht unbedingt um dort wieder alles abzulehnen, sondern weil ich der Meinung bin dass evt. eine Manahme erforderlich ist. Ich persnlich bin auch nicht davon betroffen, Gewalt bei der Niederkunft erfahren zu haben, und meine dass ich mit meiner persnlichen Erfahrung und dem Wissen, sowie auch angemessenem Verhalten dem Personal gegenber, durchaus eine Betreuung auf Augenhhe erleben wrde.

Ich kann nicht verallgemeinern und meinen Wissenstand und Kooperationswillen bei allen voraussetzen. Aber ich denke das ist auch ein kleiner Systemfehler, dass Frauen vermittelt wird: Im Krankenhaus wird alles gut, wir wissen was wir tun - du musst es nicht verstehen. Wenn die Geburt zB in angegliederten hebammengeleiteten Geburtshusern flchendeckend mglich und als "normal" betrachtet wrde, msste man auch eine andere Vorbereitung bieten - zB ber die Beleghebammen.
Ich hab halt viel gelesen. 
Besonders empfehlenswert an alle die historische und pathophysiologische Hintergrnde rund um die Geburt interessieren: Buchtipp - der Autor ist Gynkologe und war lange Zeit Chefarzt einer Gyn/Gebhilfe-Abteilung in Wien.

----------


## Espressa

> Danke fr deine Antwort 
> Du hast meiner Meinung nach eine differenzierte Meinung und viele Informationen. Danach hast du entschieden, dass es fr dich die Hausgeburt sein soll. (Du wrdest wohl auch mit den Konsequenzen leben/sie akzeptieren.)
> Fr mich ist das kleine Risiko noch zu hoch und ich wrde anders entscheiden, auch aus familiren Grnden. Ich wrde daher ein zuviel an Behandlung in Kauf nehmen als das Risiko. 
> Natrlich wrde ich mir wnschen, dass alle die sich fr die Hausgeburten einsetzten auch die Risiken erwhnen. Allerdings erzhlen die Leute, die sich fr Klinikgeburten einsetzten auch nicht von den mglichen Nachteilen (schlechte Betreuung durch zu wenig Hebammen, Indikation abhngig von Erfahrung des Arztes, etc.).


Du hast natrlich auch recht, es gibt sehr viele Hausgeburtsanhnger, mit denen ich mich berhaupt nicht identifizieren kann. Die oft aus Trotz und bewusster Ablehnung rztlicher Ratschlge der Klinik fernbleiben, oder noch wilder die Alleingebrenden, die auch bewusst auf eine Hebamme verzichten. Aber das sind die Leute die sich gern eher selektiv informieren, die halt immer eine Info finden die sie hren wollen, und wenn nicht, hren sie eben lieber weg. 
Ich frchte dass diese Bewegung zum Teil auch der schlechten Betreuung in Kliniken entspringt oder eben Folge traumatischer Geburten ist, oder eben Hebammenmangel verbunden mit dem Trotz, dann halt alleine zu bleiben, aber blo nicht in die Klinik zu gehen. 

Und bezglich Risiko: es geht nicht nur um Risiko bei Hausgeburt vs. zuviel an Behandlung, sondern vs. anderer Risiken, die aus dem Zuviel an Behandlung resultieren...

----------


## Jule-Aline

Vielleicht sollte es mehr Hebammenkreisle geben.Da braucht man nicht auf das Gefhl der Hausgeburt und der Sicherheit eines Krankenhauses zu verzichten und das wre was fr Erstgebrene. Beleghebammen sind ja nun wirklich rar.

----------


## Solara

Was sind denn Hebammen-Kreisle? 
Hier herrscht eklatanter Mangel an Hebammen in der Klinik.

----------


## tragezwerg

Es gibt immer mehr Hebammen-gefhrte Kreisle, die in der Theorie eine besser betreute und weniger "medizinisch" orientierte Geburt ermglichen sollen. rztliches Backup ist dort aber vorhanden. In den zwei Kliniken, die das hier in der Region gemacht haben, hat allerdings eine das Projekt wegen Hebammenmangel wieder abbrechen mssen. An sich finde ich die Idee echt gut, aber die Durchfhrung ist bestimmt nicht ganz einfach.

----------


## McBeal

Hebammenkreisle (in der Klinik, in der ich meine Spontangeburten hatte nehmen sie nur absolut risikofreie Schwangere und man wird von zwei Hebammen betreut, im ganz normalen Kreisaal mit allen rztlichen und operativen Backups im Hintergrund) und an Kliniken angeschlossene Geburtshuser, bei denen die Notsectio eben auch in der vorgesehen EE-Zeit mglich ist, da alles auf einem Gelnde ist, finde ich super. Ich wre auch an einer Hausgeburt interessiert gewesen, wenn wir direkt neben einer Klinik mit Geburtshilfe wohnen wrden. Da das aber (aus allen anderen Grnden glcklicherweise) nicht so ist, war fr mich zwei mal die ambulante Geburt mit Beleghebamme und dadurch eben 1:1-Betreuung die ideale Lsung. 
Was ich sehr schade finde, ist, dass der Hebammenkreisaal hier keine Frau mit Z.n. Sectio betreut, sonst htte ich das auch interessant gefunden. 

LG
Ally

----------

